# Question: Is it possible to limit my driving range?



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

This may be a silly question but I'm thinking of becoming a driver in San Francisco. Is it possible for me to refuse picking up folks that are headed to the east bay? I'd rather just drive people around town and maybe to the SF airport. I'd like to avoid that crazy long Bay Bridge. Thanks folks!


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Not from the area at all but hi would you know where they want to go unless you called after accepting? Then you'd cancel then if you do that too often Lyft will drop you


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Damn, that's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the quick reply. I really don't like driving over that bridge. I wish there was a way to drive only in SF.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Zenman said:


> Damn, that's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the quick reply. I really don't like driving over that bridge. I wish there was a way to drive only in SF.


It's tough to know where they're going. 
I had a Lyft ping 18 minutes away and I took it. Got there, some young girl was going down the road. Less than mile ride. I make $4. It cost me more in gas to get there. I won't make that mistake again. Nothing over 10 minutes is ever accepted.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh man, that's a drag. Do any of the other companies like Uber allow their drivers to set a driving radius/range?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I only know Uber and Lyft and neither will let you cancel rides for too long. 
Even thought we're "independent contractors" we have a lot of rules to follow.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

I would feel really embarrassed and bad for the client too if I canceled a ride once they got in my car and told me they were going to the east bay.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Zenman said:


> This may be a silly question but I'm thinking of becoming a driver in San Francisco. Is it possible for me to refuse picking up folks that are headed to the east bay? I'd rather just drive people around town and maybe to the SF airport. I'd like to avoid that crazy long Bay Bridge. Thanks folks!


Absolutely. After you accept the ping, call the pax to see where they're headed. If they're headed to Berkeley, Oakland or somewhere else in EB simply explain that you're not interested in traveling there and ask them to cancel the trip. Or, if you don't feel like telling them you're not interested, just park somewhere after you accept the ping and have learned their destination. After a few minutes the pax will see you're not moving and they'll conclude you're taking a dump and then they'll cancel.

Hope this helps.

Uber forward, Zenman!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Eventually UBER will drop the hidden passenger destination prior to accepting the trip. But first, they'll have to churn through 3-400,000 drivers before they change this. Be patient.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Absolutely. After you accept the ping, call the pax to see where they're headed. Zenman!


Awesome, you've given me hope for becoming a driver. I saw a video on youtube by "rideshare guy" where he shows you how to text the passenger by calling them quickly and hanging up, then sending a text. Maybe I could cut and paste a quick text to every one saying something like, "Hi, this is Mike, your driver, I'll be there shortly. FYI, I can't do trips to the east bay right now but all other locations are great, see you soon!"

Would this strategy work?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Zenman said:


> Awesome, you've given me hope for becoming a driver. I saw a video on youtube by "rideshare guy" where he shows you how to text the passenger by calling them quickly and hanging up, then sending a text. Maybe I could cut and paste a quick text to every one saying something like, "Hi, this is Mike, your driver, I'll be there shortly. FYI, I can't do trips to the east bay right now but all other locations are great, see you soon!"
> 
> Would this strategy work?


It sure will. In fact, you're thinking along the lines of what I have already done. On you smartphone, you can create standard text messages so you don't have to type them each time. Assoon as I accept the ping, I send this message (I have one for Uber and one for Lyft)

Hi! My name is <_Coyote_> and I'll be your Uber driver. I'm on my way and will see you shortly. You won't miss my bright orange Honda Fit. Looking forward to meeting you!​
Since I started this practice I almost never have to cancel for no shows or the clowns running late. The pax knows I'm on my way and they seem to get that I expect them to be ready and waiting.

Your message might read something like this.

Hello, my name is Zen. I'll be your Uber driver. However, I am currently unable to take passengers to the East Bay. If your destination is in the East Bay, please cancel your current ride request and make a new request. Otherwise, I'll see you shortly. I'm driving a bright green 1964 Nash Rambler.​
I like the way you're thinking, Zen. You're going to do just fine.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks so much Desert, I really appreciate it!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Absolutely. After you accept the ping, call the pax to see where they're headed. If they're headed to Berkeley, Oakland or somewhere else in EB simply explain that you're not interested in traveling there and ask them to cancel the trip. Or, if you don't feel like telling them you're not interested, just park somewhere after you accept the ping and have learned their destination. After a few minutes the pax will see you're not moving and they'll conclude you're taking a dump and then they'll cancel.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Uber forward, Zenman!


After learning the destination, just put the car in park and text the passenger, "Gosh I'm sorry...I just discovered I have a flat tire. Please cancel. Sorry I couldn't help you today."

The flat tire excuse may be exchanged for any number of other plausible, yet completely unverifiable excuses like:

Someone just died in my car and I need to deal with the police.

Use your creativity.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

stuber said:


> After learning the destination, just put the car in park and text the passenger, "Gosh I'm sorry...I just discovered I have a flat tire. Please cancel. Sorry I couldn't help you today."
> 
> The flat tire excuse may be exchanged for any number of other plausible, yet completely unverifiable excuses like:
> 
> ...


My car was just hijacked by a gang of rogue nuns.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> My car was just hijacked by a gang of rogue nuns.


Oh yeah. Keep 'em commin.

"I'm on the way, but the car is stuck on high idle. Very high actually. I should be able to get you there really fast. Feel free to cancel if you're not comfortable with high speed driving maneuvers."


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

stuber said:


> Oh yeah. Keep 'em commin.
> 
> "I'm on the way, but the car is stuck on high idle. Very high actually. I should be able to get you there really fast. Feel free to cancel if you're not comfortable with high speed driving maneuvers."


"When I'm not Ubering I ride a motorcycle. So, I'm used to taking turns on two wheels...even in my car. If this makes you uncomfortable, please cancel."


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

"Yeah, aaa, well actually someone just abandoned their mommy cat in my backseat. She's having the kittens as we speak. So I think you should probably cancel, unless you really like cats. There's three already out...no make that four."


----------



## NANDO (Nov 1, 2015)

Or TELL EM DIRTY MIKE & THE BOYZ WERE IN YOUR PRIUS..... #UBERON


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Nando FYI!


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Absolutely. After you accept the ping, call the pax to see where they're headed. If they're headed to Berkeley, Oakland or somewhere else in EB simply explain that you're not interested in traveling there and ask them to cancel the trip. Or, if you don't feel like telling them you're not interested, just park somewhere after you accept the ping and have learned their destination. After a few minutes the pax will see you're not moving and they'll conclude you're taking a dump and then they'll cancel.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Uber forward, Zenman!


I have notice when I request a ride the driver would wait over 5 mins before he decides to come and get me and the driver is just across the street from me. I have had other riders telling me the same thing. I am the one who don't like to keep my pax waiting. As soon as I received a ping I am off to picking them up and they are usually right there waiting for my arrival.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Hmm, why do you think the drivers wait before coming to get you? Do you think they assume you'll be late too?


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

No reason to be late especially if I ready to be picked up before I request an ride.


----------



## Zenman (Nov 5, 2015)

Just to follow up...I had my first three passengers today! And I texted each one of them beforehand letting them know I wouldn't be able to do East Bay destinations. It wasn't a problem at all. Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Desert Driver said:


> "When I'm not Ubering I ride a motorcycle. So, I'm used to taking turns on two wheels...even in my car. If this makes you uncomfortable, please cancel."


Desert driver, comeback soon! WE MISS YOU!!!


----------

